# AC repair man



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking for a ac repair man that's works in Kemah. Tried turning on the ac in my fifth wheel this morning and nothing happened. The thermostat controls both the ac and heater and neither will come on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

What year and model 5th wheel? I am in Cypress/Hockley off 290 so don't know anyone down in that area. I have a mobile guy up here and use Feltons RV when I take it in. Have you checked Fuses/breakers. Flip switch and turn it back on. I had one that was off but still looked on. They should be separate. Check the Thermostat. May be bad since it is both. Are you on your electrical plug from the House or a 30 amp or generator? There are some smart guys on here that know a lot more than me when it comes to electrical. I usually get someone else to work on it.


----------

